# lowering springs



## hoffyb175 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 2004 GTO and was thinking about getting a set of lowering springs. Any suggestions on the best brand..pros and cons of any?
Thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

there are a few vendors out there (Pedder's, Lovell's, King, Eibach, etc) but I believe in Pedder's the most. they have been around forever in OZ so they know our cars better then any of the others. they are one of the more expensive manufacturers out there, but their warranty doesn't have any exclusions on their parts (not even if you a knowingly racing the car)

if you buy a quality spring, the pros are that the car will ride and handle better (if you aren't going too radical of a drop)

the cons are that you might end up with a stiffer ride if you go with a cheap spring, or just too much of a drop, you limit your tire size a lot more, you can bottom your car out easier, and it sucks to try to fit a jack under your car


----------

